# malgré que / nonobstant que



## u31672874

10000 ème topic sur le sujet, désolée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je voulais ^^.

Voici mon interrogation :
Ce qui est correct : nonobstant + nom et nonobstant + que (Nonobstant son faible niveau, elle a réussi / Nonobstant que son niveau soit faible, elle a réussi. ), et malgré que j'en aie (dans le sens "quelque mauvais gré que j'en aie", par exemple "Il faut que j'y aille, et ce quelque mauvais gré que j'en aie" => "il faut que j'y aille malgré que j'en aie").
Ce qui est incorrect : malgré + que (Malgré que son niveau soit faible, elle a réussi. ).

Pour moi le sens de "malgré" est soit "nonobstant" soit "mal gré" en deux mots, donc dans tous les cas l'interprétation existe en forme correcte et acceptable pour un "malgré que".

Je ne comprends pas quel problème on a avec cette formule.


----------



## Alkanna

Nonobstant que : ne se dit plus
Nonobstant : n'est plus guère employé que comme préposition ( = malgré)
Nonobstant son faible niveau, …
L'emploi de "malgré que", sauf dans l'expression littéraire " malgré que j'en aie ", est toujours critiqué.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quelle est la question exactement ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, avez-vous vu la discussion suivante ?
malgré que + subjonctif / malgré le fait que + mode / malgré + substantif


----------



## u31672874

@Alkanna "Nonobstant que" ne se dit plus mais n'est pas incorrect.
@Maître Capello  Je me demande quels sont les arguments d'incorrection pour malgré alors qu'il a même sens que nonobstant, qui, lui a le droit d'être suivi d'un "que".


----------



## JClaudeK

Déjà "nonobstant" est désuet, alors que dire de "nonobstant que" !?


> NONOBSTANT, prép. et adv.
> Dans la lang. _jur._ ou _admin.,_ ou _p. plaisant._ (le plus souvent _vx_)
> − *Nonobstant que* + subj., loc. conj. Bien que. _Nonobstant qu'on fût chez le pape et au milieu des cardinaux, on ne pouvait se priver de divertissemens_ (Barante,_Hist. ducs Bourg.,_t.1, *1821*-24, p.415):


----------



## u31672874

@JClaudeK peu m'importe, c'est correct. Je m'intéresse à la correction, non à l'usage ou la désuétude.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Quelle est la question exactement ?


Bis.


----------



## u31672874

Quels sont les arguments pour dire que "malgré que" serait incorrect alors que "nonobstant que" est correct  et que "malgré" a le même sens que "nonobstant" ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Qui dit que "malgré que" serait faux ?

Voici ce qu'en dit le _Bon usage_


> _Malgré que _ a été formé sur la préposition malgré, d’après le modèle de nombreuses locutions conjonctives correspondant à des prépositions (avant que, après que, dès que, sans que, etc.). Malgré que a peut-être appartenu d’abord à l’usage populaire. La locution n’a plus ce caractère*, comme le montrent les ex. suivants (où l’on remarquera les subjonctifs imparfaits ou plus-que-parfaits), qui font fi de la résistance des puristes :
> _Malgré que je fusse mal satisfait de mon arrestation, il y mit de la courtoisie _( Vigny, Cinq-Mars, xxv). —_ Malgré qu’il n’entrât guère en ma chambre_ […], j’entendais souvent, la nuit, un bruit furtif qui venait jusqu’à ma porte (Maupass., C., Confessions d’une femme). _Malgré que le soir tombe_ ( Romains, Vie unanime, p. 241).


***C'est moi qui souligne


----------



## u31672874

@JClaudeK Bah l'académie française et sur chaque site de grammaire que tu peux rencontrer sur le web ; je peux te donner des dizaines de liens disant "non, 'malgré que' n'est pas correct, le seul usage à en faire est 'magré+nom' ".

Mais perso je n'ai jamais compris quelle était l'histoire avec "malgré que", à part que ça fasse "populaire" ce qui serait une raison vraiment très moyenne.


----------



## Startinov

@u31672874  Pas tout à fait !

Voici une réponse de Bernard Cerquiglini à votre question  :


> Nous craignos pas d'être un peu puriste, à bon escient du moins ! [ ..... ] Malgré que est un subordonnant .. d'emploi oral courant, d'usage littéraire bien attesté ..   et pourtant des puristes réprouvent ! Soyons claires .. si vous voulez utilisez malgré que comme subordonnant de concession .. et bien..  *malgré que* les puristes s'y opposent allez-y


----------



## JClaudeK

Être puriste en ce qui concerne "_malgré que" _serait donc _être puriste_ à mauvais escient , d'après _Bernard Cerquiglini _et _le Bon usage._
CF. à bon escient du moins


----------



## u31672874

@Startinov ouais mais en quoi ce serait "puriste" de dire un truc faux ? En général "puriste" c'est avec des arguments, c'est pas tombé du ciel ^^.


----------



## JClaudeK

u31672874 said:


> ouais mais en quoi ce serait "puriste" de dire un truc faux ?


Je crois que tu as mal compris le post de Startinov.
Il dit: -> Seuls les puristes affirment encore que "malgré que" est faux.


----------



## u31672874

Si, j'ai bien compris. Mais moi j'appelle "faux" ce qui est injustifié. Je me demande pourquoi on appelle "puriste" les personnes qui disent des trucs injustifiés.


----------



## Startinov

Selon _Bernard Cerquiglini_ C'est l'opposition des puristes qui est injustifié.

[…]


----------



## u31672874

Ok ok. Je critiquais juste le terme "puriste", qui est connoté "avoir raison mais faire chier le monde", si rien n'est justifié je n'ai même pas envie de leur accorder le terme "puriste".
Puriste pour moi c'est une personne qui dit "arrête de dire 'je sais pas', dis 'je NE sais pas' " cette personne a raison mais fait chier le monde.
Là c'est différent, c'est des gens qui ont inventé qu'une locution était incorrecte sans raison.


----------



## Startinov

En réalité, ils ne sont pas opposés à l'emploi de _" Malgré que "_ sans raisons.. ils ont eux également quelques raisons derrière leur choix.. vous avez donc le droit de choisir votre camp, l'essentiel c'est de le faire en connaissance de cause.


----------



## Logospreference-1

(J'ai été long, je n'avais pas eu le message de Startinov.)

Partisan de _malgré que_, je ne crois pourtant pas que les puristes soient particulièrement en cause dans l'opprobre incontestablement jetée sur cette locution. Le rejet de _malgré que_ est ou fut très largement enseigné dans tous les cours de français, ainsi que par presque tous nos parents qui avaient suivi quelques études. Le rejet était - et j'ai tort de parler à l'imparfait - très largement admis.

Je n'ai pas l'historique de ce rejet. L'origine populaire me paraît indéniablement avoir joué, mais je ne crois pas qu'elle aurait suffi pour que presque tout le monde adhère. Mon impression est que s'ajoute à l'origine populaire ce côté irremplaçable de _malgré que_ dans d'humbles répliques cinglantes, mordantes ou irrésistibles : victime à mon avis de sa redoutable efficacité dans la bouche des milieux populaires. _De toute façon Monsieur n'est jamais content, malgré qu'il est très satisfait de moi ! _Dans une telle réplique, par quoi voudriez-vous remplacer _malgré que _? Je sais, je devrais mettre un subjonctif, mais le langage serait moins spontané.


----------



## u31672874

Startinov said:


> En réalité, ils ne sont pas opposés à l'emploi de _" Malgré que "_ sans raisons.. ils ont eux également quelques raisons derrière leur choix.. vous avez donc le droit de choisir votre camp, l'essentiel c'est de le faire en connaissance de cause.


J'aimerais bien connaître ces raisons. ^^. C'est le but de ce sujet.
Je ne tiens pas spécialement à "malgré que", c'est juste que je vois 36 raisons d'accepter "malgré que" et aucune pour ne pas l'accepter (et j'ai cherché à pas mal d'endroits pour avoir des explications, je n'en ai jamais trouvé), et pourtant plein de gens le refusent, ça m'interpelle.


----------



## samiraa

D'après les puristes,  malgré signifie mauvais gré et donc malgré que voudrait dire mauvais gré que, ce qui n'existe pas. Telle est la raison que vous cherchez.


----------



## u31672874

samiraa said:


> D'après les puristes,  malgré signifie mauvais gré et donc malgré que voudrait dire mauvais gré que, ce qui n'existe pas. Telle est la raison que vous cherchez.


Alors que "mauvais gré la porte" a tout son sens j'imagine ^^


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je ne l'ai vu ni sur ce fil, ni sur celui que Maître Capello a mis en lien plus haut, j'ajoute le lien vers *cette page* de la BD, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit : 





> La locution conjonctive _malgré que_ est souvent employée, dans la langue courante, pour exprimer la concession; elle signifie « bien que, encore que, quoique ». Elle est suivie d'un verbe au subjonctif.
> 
> Même si on la trouve dans les textes de grands écrivains, cette locution est critiquée par de nombreux grammairiens. Ainsi, dans le style soutenu, on évitera la locution _malgré que_ et on la remplacera par _bien que_, _encore que_ ou _quoique_.


 Notez qu'il est écrit « grammairiens » plutôt que « puristes ».  
Je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que « malgré que », qui est courant au Québec, ne me choque pas.
Mais « bien que/quoique » - plus agréables au son - ont aussi l'avantage d'être plus courts.
Cela dit, je remplace souvent par  « même si », ne serait-ce que parce qu'on peut le faire suivre de l'indicatif.


----------

